# hammers: straight of curved handle?



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, the Kobalt seems to work for me. I've driven some 10" & 12" spikes with it( and I don't see any signs of the head shattering. Biggest advantage for me is the lifetime hassle-free warranty. I ever break the handle, or have the head shatter or start to crack, I just take it back for a new one. Mine's got a few years on it so even without the warrant, its paid for itself.


----------

